# Missing Link Found - Ida



## LouDog760 (May 29, 2009)

This is awesome! I'm pretty sure some of you guys have seen this already. I'll post a few links below for those who haven't. Let me here your guys thoughts.


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JANwVq018C4" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JANwVq018C4</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.history.com/content/the-link" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.history.com/content/the-link</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (May 29, 2009)

I think it is a joke, I seen the show on Discovery. What is funny is that it shows a modern day type monkey and that should be proof against evolution; instead they are trying to say it was a link of a monkey evolving into a man, too funny. Looks like they had monkeys then, just as they do now.


----------

